# EVGA GeForce GTX 660 Ti SuperClocked vs. ASUS GTX660 Ti-DC2-2GD5



## C0mput3rFr34k (20. August 2012)

Was ist besser: Die ASUS GTX660 oder die EVGA GeForce GTX 660 Ti SuperClocked?


----------



## svd (20. August 2012)

Beides tolle Karten.

Ich bin alt. Ich mag Lärm nur, wenn ich ihn selber mache. 
Persönlich würde ich daher einer lautlosen (oder sehr leisen) Karte den Vorzug geben, sprich der ASUS.

Sollte jedoch eine relativ leise GTX660Ti öfter an GTX670 Niveau kratzen als ihre Mitbewerberinnen, könnte ich evtl. schwach werden.
(Kommt aber nicht wirklich vor, darauf wird seitens nvidia geachtet.  )


----------



## TrinityBlade (20. August 2012)

Von Asus gibt es 3 Modellvarianten der GTX 660 Ti. Allen gemeinsam ist, dass im Gegensatz zur EVGA GTX 660 Ti SC nicht den Referenzkühler von Nvidia verwenden, sondern den DirectCU-II-Kühler von Asus. Dadurch sollten sie vor allem unter Last deutlich leiser sein. Im Gegenzug sind sie aber auch teurer.

Die Unterschiede der 3 Asus-Modelle bestehen in den Taktraten: Die ASUS GTX660-TI-DC2-2GD5 läuft mit Standardtakt, die ASUS GTX660-TI-DC2O-2GD5 ist leicht übertaktet (vergleichbar mit der EVGA SC) und die ASUS GTX660-TI-DC2T-2GD5 ist stark übertaktet.


----------



## C0mput3rFr34k (20. August 2012)

die bessere kühlung vergrößert doch eigendlich auch die lebenserwartung, oder?
ist an der evga karte irgendwas nicht referenz außer der übertaktung (die ich auch selbst machen kann)?


----------



## TrinityBlade (20. August 2012)

C0mput3rFr34k schrieb:


> die bessere kühlung vergrößert doch eigendlich auch die lebenserwartung, oder?


Müsste eigentlich so sein. Die Frage ist aber, ob das einen Unterschied macht (ob die Karte z.B. 10 oder 20 Jahre halten würde, dürfte in den meisten Fällen egal sein). Und prinzipiell kann auch jede Karte mal frühzeitig kaputt gehen.



> ist an der evga karte irgendwas nicht referenz außer der übertaktung (die ich auch selbst machen kann)?


Meines Wissens ist an der Karte sonst nichts verändert. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gibt EVGA aber eine längere Garantie als die meisten anderen Hersteller (5 Jahre oder so).
Es gibt übrigens auch eine noch preiswertere Version ohne Übertaktung:
EVGA GeForce GTX 660 Ti, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (02G-P4-3660) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## C0mput3rFr34k (20. August 2012)

ist die evga laut?


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2012)

Solange ein Chip nicht SO heiß wird, dass er direkt Schaden nimmt, spielt die Kühlung bei der Lebenserwartung nur eine rein theoretische Rolle - wie Trinity schon sagt, hält das Bauteil dann halt vlt "nur" 10-15 und nicht 20 Jahre. Aber einige Jahre hält die Grafikkarte oder auch eine CPU sowieso, selbst wenn sie dauernd an der Grenze ist, wo man sagen würde "das ist an sich zu warm", d.h. für eine normale Nutzungsdauer spielt das keinerlei Rolle, wie die Kühlung ist. Wenn eine Karte dann doch schon nach nur 3-4 Jahren oder früher kaputtgeht, hat das ganz sicher nichts mit der Kühlung zu tun (außer der Lüfter geht unbemerkt kaputt  ) 

Aber wenn der Kühler besser ist, muss der Lüfter natürlich weniger arbeiten, und das ist leiser - das ist der große Vorteil. Dazu kommt, dass man, falls man das vorhat, beim Übertakten im Zweifel höher Takten kann, FALLS die Temperatur das Problem beim Übertakten ist.


----------



## C0mput3rFr34k (20. August 2012)

achso, dann is das ja egal, kann ich da die günstigere nehmen...

achja, ist die 660ti durch die geringere speicheranbindung sehr viel langsamer als die 670?


----------



## svd (20. August 2012)

"Sehr viel" nicht immer. Aber nvidia hat schon geschaut, dass der Unterschied da ist. 

Es kommt auf die Auflösung an, schätze ich. 

Bis einschließlich FullHD wird sich die fehlende Bandbreite nicht so sehr auswirken. 
Sobald du höher gehst, diverse Filter bis auf Anschlag drehst oder gar daran denkst, mehrere Monitore anzuschließen, wird es spürbar.
Da macht es vlt. Sinn, eher auf einen ausgewachsenen Kepler oder eine große HD7xxx zu setzen.


----------



## C0mput3rFr34k (20. August 2012)

naja, ich habe nen dualscreen setup, die spiele laufen eh nur auf einem der bildschirme und die haben nur 1680*1050 pixel und falls ich irgendwann mal probleme haben sollte kann ich ja in nem jahr ne 2te 660ti kaufen 

geht sli eig. mit vershciedenen karten?


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2012)

Meinst Du zB eine von Asus und eine von Zotac? Solange der Chip gleich ist und das RAM, SOLLTE es klappen - aber 100% sicher bin ich nicht. Wenn die eine OC ist und die andere nicht, wird es jedenfalls schwieriger, und zudem ist die Frage, ob es sich überhaupt lohnt. Das RAM addiert sich ja nicht durch SLI, und bis es mal nötig wird, könnte es günstiger sein, die "alte" Karte zu verkaufen und EINE gute neue, anstatt ne zweite GTX 660 Ti und ggf. noch ein neues stärkeres Netzteil.


----------



## sandman2003 (21. August 2012)

verdammt, die ASUS 660 ti TOP wird immer noch nirgends gelistet.... ich warte noch ein wenig, aber wenn in einer Woche nix am Markt ist werde ich leider zur Zotac greifen müssen... ich weiß nicht.. in manchen reviews wird sie als zu laut dargestellt.. in einigen als die beste OC karte .... hmm

die asus TOp sagt mir aber schon mehr zu wenn der lüfter so gut sein soll...


----------



## svd (21. August 2012)

Ja, total nervig, die ASUS Top wäre auch meine erste Wahl.

Aber wenn du nicht auf die Top warten möchtest (juckt schon ordentlich, gelle? ), wie wäre es mit der "Gigabyte 660Ti Windforce OC B2 Edition"?
Die ist günstig, hat auch eine gute und leise Kühllösung, auch übertaktet und vor allem erhältlich...

Natürlich hat die Zotac AMP! den übertakteten Speicher. Aber seien wir mal ehrlich, sie setzt sich ja, im Schnitt, vlt. 5 fps von den Referenzkarten der Konkurrenz ab. Ab und zu wird sie zwar einer Referenz GTX670 gefährlich, aber wir reden hier von fps Bereichen, wo das total wurscht ist.


----------



## TrinityBlade (21. August 2012)

@sandman2003:
Und wie wäre es, wenn du die normale Asus kaufst und selbst übertaktest? Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie es bei der 660 Ti mit dem Übertaktungspotenzial aussieht, aber meine HD 7870 läuft sogar ein gutes Stück über den Taktraten aller werksübertakteten Karten.


----------



## Spassbremse (21. August 2012)

Wer gerne auch auf den Preis schaut:

Die EVGA (Standardreferenzmodell) gibt's bei einigen Händlern schon ab 280 €.


----------



## C0mput3rFr34k (21. August 2012)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> @sandman2003:
> Und wie wäre es, wenn du die normale Asus kaufst und selbst übertaktest? Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie es bei der 660 Ti mit dem Übertaktungspotenzial aussieht, aber meine HD 7870 läuft sogar ein gutes Stück über den Taktraten aller werksübertakteten Karten.


 
vllt hat er angst, er macht sie kaputt^^


----------



## svd (21. August 2012)

Hehe, vielleicht.

Aber Bremse hat schon recht, wenn nicht so leise als möglich, warum nicht gleich so billig als möglich.

Wenn extrem übertaktet und lauter, kratzen die Preise, beim  "falschen" Händler, ja schon mal an den 340€. 
Da könnt ich sogar schon überlegen, eine 360€ GTX670 im Referenzdesign zu nehmen, die eh ähnlich klingt, und selber zu übertakten...


----------



## sandman2003 (21. August 2012)

So Leute, hab heute mit dem Mindfactory Support gesprochen, die haben 3 Karten im Angebot und eine normale, eine OC und eine die "ein bißchen anders" heißt...

hab angefragt, wieso die denn die Taktraten von der TOP hätte... darauf:



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxx,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> ...



hab die gez einfach bestellt....

2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 660 Ti DirectCU II OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)


----------



## svd (21. August 2012)

Chibsch, chibsch. 

Erzähl dann ein bisschen von deinem neuen Spielzeug, wenn es endlich da ist.


----------



## sandman2003 (22. August 2012)

Ja... bin ich mal gespannt, hab natürlich schonmal was bei mindfactory vor JAHREN bestellt, und zwar was für meine Großtante die jetzt verstorben ist und jetzt geht das Packet natürlich da hin !  FUCK! gut, dass da noch jemand anderes wohnt...

naja ich werde berichten, hoffe es ist die TOP version.. wenns nur die OC ist, ist auch ok  die wird ja auch nicht SCHLECHT sein und 2-3 % weniger leistung... soll aber idle und last die gleichen 25 dB haben der Lüfter...^^

EDIT: und 325 euro gehen klar...


----------



## sandman2003 (23. August 2012)

So, Packet ist angekommen:

Auf der Verpackung stehen 2 Dinge: 1. FREE BORDERLANDS 2^^ und 2. OC  verdammt.. naja wenigstens eine übertaktete und vllt gibts die bezeichnung TOP gar nicht hier ich hab kp... auf jednefall liegt die GraKa im Packet im Auto und wird heute abend ausgepackt... vllt lad ich ne kleine Fotogalerie hoch


----------



## Spassbremse (23. August 2012)

sandman2003 schrieb:


> So, Packet ist angekommen:
> 
> Auf der Verpackung stehen 2 Dinge: 1. FREE BORDERLANDS 2^^ und 2. OC  verdammt.. naja wenigstens eine übertaktete und vllt gibts die bezeichnung TOP gar nicht hier ich hab kp... auf jednefall liegt die GraKa im Packet im Auto und wird heute abend ausgepackt... vllt lad ich ne kleine Fotogalerie hoch



Zunächst einmal: viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Spielzeug. 
Und dann sorry, wenn ich den kleinen "grammar nazi" raushänge: warum schreiben mittlerweile soviele Menschen "Paket" falsch?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. August 2012)

sandman2003 schrieb:


> ... vllt lad ich ne kleine Fotogalerie hoch


 "Germanys next Top-Graka"... Das verspricht hohe Comment-Quoten...


----------



## sandman2003 (23. August 2012)

<3<3<3<3<3<3<3 

bezüglich des Pa(c)ketes bin ich mir nicht sicher  ich mus sauch immer wieder überlegen 

aber laut Duden heißt es PaKet... englisch paCKet.... ok da mischt sich wohl mein englischer und deutscher wortschatz....^^

danke, ich glaub ich werde viel spaß mit diesem Spielzeug haben  erstmal alles hochCRANKEN in den games .. muhaha.... weihnachten ostern zusammen


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2012)

Ich find es auch seltsam, dass man "packet" immer wieder von Leuten liest, die definitiv nicht zweisprachig sind  Man sagt doch auf Deutsch nicht "Päkket" und auch nicht "Pakkett", sondern "Pakeet" - da käme ich nicht mal ansatzweise auf die Idee, es mit ck zu schreiben ^^   Da könnt ich es schon eher verstehen, wenn man "Hecktik" oder sogar "Hecktick" schreiben würde  



und wieso "verdammt" ? Das hast jetzt Borderlands 2 und ne OC-Version - was wolltest Du denn mehr?


----------



## sandman2003 (23. August 2012)

ne OC OC version 

ja du hast ja recht 

gibts hier einen nicht Deutschen mit Steam account der Borderlands 2 eventuell haben will und mir ein paar games giften will?^^


----------

